# wheels over tracks



## bugsiegel (Dec 30, 2012)

I was able to buy a nice used 1132 track last year and got a few short chances to use it. I came from a Craftsman 10 hp and clearly the Honda likes to throw the snow further and stronger. 
My issue is the Honda is essentially a small tank and moves like one. I have a flat but long driveway and so on the straights it's fine but in the back of the driveway there are some corners and so the Honda looses out to the maneuverability of the wheeled craftsman. 
The other issue is I have to keep the Honda parked on a dolly because unless it's running, forget about moving it around.
First Post..
Does the 9hp Honda throw snow as far?


----------



## bigbelly (Dec 22, 2012)

According to the owners manual; Honda 1132 throws snow 55.8 ft +/- and the Honda 928 throws it 49.2 ft +/-. I probably wouldn't even notice a 6 ft difference.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Welcome*

Welcome to the forum. We always like to see both pictures and a straight forward evaluation of machines, it's useful for someone looking at similar machines.

Every machine has it's strengths and weaknesses, best to know ahead of time.


----------



## Lonstar (Jan 6, 2013)

I owned an 828 track drive for about 12 years. Three years ago I came across an 1132 track at a yard sale that was less than a year old and in all but new condition. The guy was moving to a townhouse so he no longer needed a blower. I quickly gave him his $1000 asking price without even attempting to barter. I then sold the 828 for more than $1000.

As far as snow throwing ability, they seem about the same to me. If the 1132 throws it further than the 828 did, it's not something I really notice. Both blowers go through any amount of snow with ease, and throw it far...very far. I never got used to it, every year it made me smile to myself as I watched the snow land 40+ feet away. I don't notice much difference in engine power either, the 8hp ran great and didn't bog down unless I was forcing it into some really heavy stuff. The 11hp acts the same way. 

As far as heft, there is a difference. The 828 wasn't so easy to maneuver, I had to muscle it around (I'm 6', 225 lbs), but to me it was a small price to pay for its snow throwing abilities. The 1132 requires a bit more muscle, I do notice the additional weight. But overall, the difference between the two isn't that great. That said, if you're thinking about getting rid of the 1132 for a 928, in my opinion, the difference isn't that much. 

Once you get used to the 1132 and learn how to muscle it around, it'll work fine for you. Don't let the blower tell you how tight it'll turn, you have to tell the blower that it's going to turn where you want it to, and then force it to do so.


----------



## Lonstar (Jan 6, 2013)

Forgot to mention - I have the 1132 on a dolly too. To me it's no big deal, it actually makes it easier to move around compared to a wheeled blower. I have a single stage 621 I use for light snows, and when I need to move them for some reason, it's easier to slide the 828/1132 around on the dolly than it is to move the 621 on its own wheels...not that it's hard to move the 621, but I think you get my point.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

WElcome to SBF bugsiegel. 

Putting them on a dolly is a pretty common practice with track drives. A bit of an extra expense, but it became one of the easiest things to move in my garage.


----------



## Terryjones (Jan 7, 2013)

Its really not hard to move on 621 on its own wheels, and I like the features of honda and its snow throwing ability is also normal compared to others. Not too bad.


----------



## snow80 (Dec 31, 2012)

Although my tracked HS80 isn't easy to move around, I can still do it. I just put it in neutral and push or (preferably) pull. Alternatively, I start it, throttle down and put it in 1st - it moves very slowly and accurately to where I want it to go.

Is the hydrostatic transmission of later models harder to move?


----------



## mrbill (Jan 7, 2013)

I have found lowering the speed to crawl than pushing down the handles makes the tracked hondas much easier to turn. That way they pivot the back of the track. Just my two cents.


----------



## snow80 (Dec 31, 2012)

mrbill said:


> I have found lowering the speed to crawl than pushing down the handles makes the tracked hondas much easier to turn. That way they pivot the back of the track. Just my two cents.


Yes, that works well for me, too. And I've also found it's much easier to rotate and move when I'm actually out in the snow and the ground is slippery with ice and snow. When moving it around in the summer (to reach the canoe paddles behind the snowblower), it's noticeably harder to move around.


----------

